# Time for an upgrade



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll try one out


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2011)

Anybody shoot one yet?


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow that's impressive! I'd love to shoot one but yowsers! You'd have $1600 into that bow after you fully set it up with the $1099 MSRP. I'd like to hear one too...


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm going to shoot it this afternoon.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I just shot it. Speechless.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> I just shot it. Speechless.


Worth the MSRP?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

That's the best looking bow I've seen in several years. Finally ditching all the red crazy graphics and what not.


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> I just shot it. Speechless.


Which Model? There are a couple different


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

LOL, I feel the opposite. I think it's the ugliest bow ever and have no plans to be anywhere near it. HAHA


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Im intrigued by the 2 wheels


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TKZOutdoors said:


> Which Model? There are a couple different


HTR. 70 lbs. 80% letoff.

Smoothest draw cycle I've experienced. Rock solid back wall. Deader in my hand post shot than my tricked out Z7. Love the grip.

Worth 1050? Unless you got something else you really want for that price, yeah.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Two wheel bows are technology of late 70's early 80's era? Not sure but I thought according to Mathews 1 cam was all you need? Now no cam is better? I was never a fan of their bows but imo, they are trying to be innovative again. 

Again jmo but they are getting beat a lot lately with the newer bow companies doing and thinking outside the box. 

Take a look at G5's Prime line with split cams and only a .4 degree cam lean. Instead of the industry standard 1.7 degree which Mathews and most other bow manufactures hold their cam lean tolerances to. 

There are some fantastic bows being built by some fairly new companies.

I saw a few weeks ago when I was whitetail hunting in Wisconsin that Mathews laid off 35 full time employees? It was def. the talk of the local news. 

Smoke


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Shot it this afternoon, I like the grip and it feels pretty balanced and it's not top heavy. I had the Creed XS and it never saw the field. I sold it !!, I just couldn't get comfortable with it. This new one has a Smooth draw and solid back wall like the others have stated but boy it really want to jump, not sure I would fork out that kind of $$$. The reviews will be fun to read.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

The first 60 pounder to come in at Kruizenga's is mine. Opted for the Lost Camo after giving a black one some thought.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> The first 60 pounder to come in at Kruizenga's is mine. Opted for the Lost Camo after giving a black one some thought.


I'm looking at a 60 pound bow with a smooth draw. Love my Elite but I no longer need a 70# bow. The bow looks smooth to draw but how is the back wall? Sometimes finding a smooth easy draw with a solid back wall is a challenge. That rig looks sweet.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> I'm looking at a 60 pound bow with a smooth draw. Love my Elite but I no longer need a 70# bow. The bow looks smooth to draw but how is the back wall? Sometimes finding a smooth easy draw with a solid back wall is a challenge. That rig looks sweet.


My G5 prime is one of the smoothest drawing bows I have ever shot with a solid back wall as well. Fast, quiet and zero felt riser twist or recoil. I had a Mathews for years one of the first solo cam bows.(1999 model) Great bow but nothing like my Prime Defy................

JMO but there are some very nice bows being made by some of the newer companies. You would be selling yourself short if you didn't at least try some of their equipment out for a test drive.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> I'm looking at a 60 pound bow with a smooth draw. Love my Elite but I no longer need a 70# bow. The bow looks smooth to draw but how is the back wall? Sometimes finding a smooth easy draw with a solid back wall is a challenge. That rig looks sweet.



Go shoot one JJ. Like Firefighter, I love my Z7 Extreme but this is DEFINITELY an upgrade. Good price at Kruizenga too.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Obviously, the bow is quiet, but what impressed me was the balance (nothing jumps at the shot). It's dead in the hands and the smoothest bow I've ever shot. Back wall is solid, all I can say. Go shoot one!

They're selling them for $929 BTW.


----------

